# Esame terza media ..



## Carola (16 Giugno 2016)

Ma io il mio lo ricordavo più semplice ...genetica ..portano tutte le materie nessuna tesina 

Comunque ..che delirio


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io il mio lo ricordavo più semplice ...genetica ..portano tutte le materie nessuna tesina
> 
> Comunque ..che delirio


Anche mio figlio lo sta facendo
Niente tesina
Lui preoccupato zero e non perché sia bravo 
Non so se ridere o ucciderlo ;D


----------



## Lara (16 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio lo sta facendo
> Niente tesina
> Lui preoccupato zero e non perché sia bravo
> Non so se ridere o ucciderlo ;D


Mi aggrego pure io, anche mio figlio lo sta facendo, oggi ha affrontato le prove INVALSI, dice che erano abbastanza complicate....

Inviato dal mio M-PPxS552U utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio lo sta facendo
> Niente tesina
> Lui preoccupato zero e non perché sia bravo
> Non so se ridere o ucciderlo ;D


Anche la mia l'ansia questa sconosciuta 


Vivranno meglio loro


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2016)

Lara ha detto:


> Mi aggrego pure io, anche mio figlio lo sta facendo, oggi ha affrontato le prove INVALSI, dice che erano abbastanza complicate....
> 
> Inviato dal mio M-PPxS552U utilizzando Tapatalk


Si decisamente dicono...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2016)

A me sembrano facilissimi rispetto ai miei tempi. Un numero maggiore di prove, ma molto più facili.
Mia figlia porta tutte le materie più collegamento interdisciplinare, che presumo sarà la parte più "impegnativa".


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2016)

mia figlia si è laureata a pieni voti ed anche al liceo ha avuto ottimi risultati ....ma il periodo più stressante e difficoltoso l'ha trovato alle medie .
forse è un'età particolarmente delicata , di crescita intensiva e trasformazione.in bocca al lupo per i vostri ragazzi


----------



## oro.blu (18 Giugno 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io il mio lo ricordavo più semplice ...genetica ..portano tutte le materie nessuna tesina
> 
> Comunque ..che delirio


A me tutto sommato mi sono sembrati sereni i miei pargoli. La grande aveva anche una specie di tesina che collegava un po' tutte le materie. 
Mentre secondo me è stato l'esame di maturità più complicato di quello che ricordavo del mio. Lei invece era abbastanza tranquilla. Ma mia figlia mi assomiglia molto, non lascia trasparire molto.

Il piccolo invece è "sciallo" come si usa dire ora  :rotfl::rotfl: Mi fa morire!!! Lui non si preoccupa mai di nulla. Se va va, se non va pazienza! Problemi 0


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2016)

Ma io no ho ricordi di meno impegno ecco

Mia figlia non farà la tesina il famoso collegamento che invece a parere mio semplifica molto

Non è tesa nemmeno lei ma per L appunto non è ansiosa o meglio gestisce bene le situazioni in cui si mette in gioco sia a  scuola che sport ( qnd si butta giù da quelle piste e se la gioca in un niente e soptutto niente sa di poter sbagliare perché lo sci non ha recupero se sbagli sei fuori ..lei devo dire che è tosta )

Però io ho ricordi di un esame più semplice forse avevo preparato la tesina non ricordo più nel dettaglio...

Ad es genetica sicuramente non l'avevo portata ne 'studiata alla scuole medie ...


----------

